# Are exposed nails on a roof ridge vent acceptable?



## Bmcox (Dec 4, 2010)

I just noticed this problem on my new roof installation. I have called the contractor back to fix a few other items in the past and was wondering if this is worth getting corrected. I don't like the way it looks now that I have discovered it, but I was wondering why they would have done it this way to start with? Take a look at the two nails in the center ridge vent location and the one nail on the left separate ridge vent. Shouldn't this be really easy to fix? I cant understand why there would be exposed nails on a roof. Thanks for any advice. See the attached photos..


----------



## Toolman35 (Dec 4, 2010)

Roofing was my first job at age 15 which was 28 yrs ago and I have never seen ridge cap done any other way. I have small roofing biz today. Since there has to be a place to stop the ridge cap you have to cover the nail area of cap so you cut the color off the tab and place it over the coresponding caps and silicone or Tar nail caps.I suppose if you wanted you could just Tar without nailing the last tab. you could also use liquid nails to hold it on.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Learn to be respectful in your replies. And to use better grammar.


----------

